# (IA) ..At Stud



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

YLM-GMPR Marietta's Pheasant Showdown SH-Stud Fee $600
YLM-Marietta's Goose Commander(informal qual 1st, NAHRA MHR pass, 2 MH Passes)
-Stud Fee $400


All Studs EIC/CNM Clear with hip and eye clearances Located in Central Iowa

View Mariettas-Retrievers.com for more information


----------

